# Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II



## MichaelHX (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hier noch ein paar Bilder rund um unseren Gartenteich.

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Dr.J (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*

Hallo Michael,

 WOW!!! Bist du professioneller Tierfotograf? Ich bin platt.


----------



## MichaelHX (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> WOW!!! Bist du professioneller Tierfotograf? Ich bin platt.



Hallo Jürgen,

nein, das mache ich nur rein hobbymässig.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*

Servus Michael

Wie schon deine erste Serie, Geniale Bilder und endlich mit Katze.

#8 & #9 sind meine Favoriten 

Bitte mehr davon


----------



## HaMaKi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*

Michael  weiterhin ein Genuss!

Alle Bilder einfach faszinierend und übrigens Helmut; Bild Nr.8 ist wirklich einfach wunderschön; eine Haustiger könnte nicht typischer abgelichtet werden.

Gruß Marita


----------



## MichaelHX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Michael
> 
> Wie schon deine erste Serie, Geniale Bilder und endlich mit Katze.
> 
> ...



Aha, hier gibt es auch Katzenfans.

Wenn gewünscht, kann ich mit Katzenbildern dienen. Unser Kater
ist ein Top-Model. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*

,  auch wieder ganz toll, wie lange hast du deine d200 schon ? und warum hast dudich für diese entschieden ? Hast du damals vor dem kauf mit der EOSD40 oder falls es die d50 schon gab, mal vergilchen ?


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*

Hallo Michael,

wirklich tolle Bilder - mein Favorit ist der Frosch auf dem Spiegelteich... genial


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*

Servus Michael

Natürlich sind Katzenfotos immer erwünscht 

Hier wäre der richtige Platz für deine Fotos von deinem Model


----------



## MichaelHX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Michael
> 
> Natürlich sind Katzenfotos immer erwünscht
> 
> Hier wäre der richtige Platz für deine Fotos von deinem Model




Hallo Helmut,

danke für den Tip.

Bild schon eingefügt. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## MichaelHX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ,  auch wieder ganz toll, wie lange hast du deine d200 schon ? und warum hast dudich für diese entschieden ? Hast du damals vor dem kauf mit der EOSD40 oder falls es die d50 schon gab, mal vergilchen ?



Hallo Ralf,

die Nikon D200 habe ich seit ca. 2,5 Jahren. Ich hatte vorher bei den
Analogkameras auch schon immer Nikon und bin dabei geblieben.
Die D200 habe ich zum Testen für ein Wochenende bekommen und
mich sofort in diese Kamera verliebt. Verarbeitung und Qualität top.
Liegt gut inder Hand und lässt sich intuitiv bedienen.
Canon habe ich mir nicht angeschaut (das soll jetzt aber nicht negativ sein).

Das wichtigste sind sowieso die Objektive, die Bildaufteilung und etwas
Verständnis für das Fotografieren.

Ich kenne Leute die kaufen sich einen Fotoapparat für einige tausend Euro
und bekommen kein Bild hin. Es gibt aber auch Leute, die machen mit einer
Billigkamera Bilder - da würde ich mir alle Finger nach ablecken. 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Ramera (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*

Sehr schöne fotos!   






p.s. stolz ist ihren ersten satz im forum geschrieben zu haben*lächelt*


lg 

an alle


----------



## ChristianB (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*

Hallo Ramera,

stell uns doch mal Deinen Teich vor. Dein User Bild im Profil sieht schon toll aus

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Limnos (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*

Hallo Michael

Sehr beeindruckende Bilder!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ramera (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*



ChristianB schrieb:


> Hallo Ramera,
> 
> stell uns doch mal Deinen Teich vor. Dein User Bild im Profil sieht schon toll aus
> 
> ...



ich hoffe ich mache das jetzt so richtig mit der antwort.
wie meinst du denn vorstellen habe da drei bilder in meinem album kann aber auch gern noch rein laden oder meinst die fakten?*lächelt*
habt nachsicht mit mir bin das erste mal in son forum kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus hier.

lg


----------



## Ramera (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bilder am Gartenteich Teil II*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> 
> Sehr beeindruckende Bilder!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Michael.


----------

